# Neo Motors



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

hey guys,
now i really don't mean to ask absolutely dumb questions but i looked all over the net and this forum and i can't find a place that talks about all the Neo motors. so my question is, what is the colors (valve cover) of each, different Neo motor? 

i know that the blacktop is the SR20VE, and that there's a bluetop and a redtop. and also, how to tell the difference between the SR16VE and the SR16VE-N1?

again, i don't mean to ask dumb questions, but we gotta start somewhere. anything you can add would be greatly appreciated!!!

thanks


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I must be dumber than you are because I don't even know WTF a Neo motor is.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Nissan's Neo engines feature the VVL system which is similar in theory to Honda VTEC and Toyota VVTL-i engines. They feature a variable valve lift and timing system. I can't explain all the details, because frankly, I don't know them! I do know that these engines are pretty slick, and I'd love to get my hands on them based on what little info I've read. I think there's a guy on the boards who has a B13 with an SR20VE transplant. Hopefully someone else can shed some light on this topic for us.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

no, i'm very fimilar with the VVL system, etc. i just want to clear up all the different colors (valve cover) for everybody. like is the SR16VE-N1 the bluetop one? and is the SR16VE the redtop one? i can import these motors for a pretty good price but my supplier is now looking for a SR16VE-N1 and i wanna make sure he's really getting a N1 and not just a regular SR16VE. so i need to be absolutely sure what color (valve cover) is the SR16VE-N1 and the SR16VE. well thanks anyways


----------



## 93ser#3 (Nov 9, 2002)

Bluetop: SR16VE, Redtop: SR16VE N1, Blacktop: SR20VE. So you can import these motors for a pretty good price? How much we talking, and whats included? A reply would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually, the vvl system on an SR motor is more closely related to _i_-vtec (like in the RSX type-S). The cams switch at different, staggered rpms rather than both at the same time.

For any VE questions, this is probably the best place to look at the moment... SR20VE Forum


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Repost from the VE forum:

The VE (Neo VVL) series of engines is Nissan's answer to Honda's VTEC. The two systems are nearly identical. They use the same concept of multiple cam lobes to provide a low rpm cam ideal for torque and a high rpm cam optimized for hp. The only difference in the Nissan system is that the intake and exhaust cams are triggered indepedently for a flatter, more consistent power band. You can read more about the VTEC system here. 

How many different VE motors are there? 
There are five (5) VE motors. 
SR16VE - 173hp 5 speed Manual 97-2001 
SR16VE N1 - 197hp 5 speed Manual 97-98 
SR20VE - 187hp CVT 6 speed Auto 97-2001 
SR20VE - 204hp 6 speed Manual 2001-Present 
SR20VET - 276hp AWD Turbo 2002-Present 

How much power does the VE have? 
SR16VE - 173hp @ 7800rpm / 119lb torque @ 7200rpm 
SR16VE N1 - 197hp @ 7800rpm / 134lb torque @ 7600rpm 
SR20VE - 187hp @ 7000rpm / 145lb torque @ 6000rpm 
SR20VET - 276hp @ 6400rpm / 228lb torque @ 3200rpm 

How much do they cost? 
SR16VE - $1000-$1600 
SR16VE N1 - $3000+ good luck finding one* 
SR20VE - $1000-$2500 
SR20VET - unknown 
*Only 500 of these engines are thought to have been produced. 
**These are average prices based on availability and engine condition. Actual prices may vary. 

What are the origins of these motors? 
SR16VE - 1.6L VVL motor found in the Nissan Pulsar 
SR16VE N1 - 1.6L VVL motor found in the Nissan Pulsar SSS? (correct me if this is wrong) 
SR20VE - 2.0L VVL motor found in the Nissan Primera (Infiniti G20 bodystyle) 
SR20VET - 2.0L turbocharged VVL motor found in the Nissan X-Trail SUV. (not available in the US)


----------



## cybertiger (Sep 25, 2002)

HI

I have a GA16 motor in my 96 1600SE Sentra.
I live in SA i am looking for one of these babies where can i find one.

Can i import one to SA pls can some one help me.

I am looking for the SR16VE N1 will it fit on my car.

NISSAN CAUSE WE CAN.

------------------------------------
1600SE Z286 cam mod
Gased Top
Stillen spec intake and branch.
Cold Air Intake system.
Color coded interior.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

NPM article
NEO VVL SR20VE Installation


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Centurion.....
hwo have you never heard of an VE engine?

ever heard of the X-Trail.... from Nissan.... big SUV with little.. but extremely powerful engine....


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i saw my first VE powered car last week ... the Nissan X-Trail, looks kinda weird but it was FAST!.. i tried to get up next to it on the road but it pulled away with no effort at all . (like i was standing still  ) 
One of the benifits of living in San Diego, CA is that you get to see a lot of different nissans from across the boarder (mexico)

... i want an SR20VET ...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey JDMconnections.....
I thought you sold SR16VE and SR20VE engines..... 
like on EBay....... that you have had problems with, such as some people never sending the money or never recieving the engine....
like the extreme controversy in the SR20VE forum of the SR20DEforum's.

You also state that these engines can be safely revved to 11,000RPM Safely....

I just don't understand if you sell the engines... why don't you know about them?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33615&item=2400051434


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

maybe he just has the resources to get the engines, and this is his way of learning about them ... unless thats not him on e-bay


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

oh it's him.....
sorry JDMconnections.. I am not flamin you or nothin... 
and I did read you have your resources.... where you get ur engines.... but shouldn't u kno about them? since you have sold a few?

http://new.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33834&perpage=20&pagenumber=1 Plz read the whole thing... so you can understand... and also read....
http://new.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37654


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *i saw my first VE powered car last week ... the Nissan X-Trail, looks kinda weird but it was FAST!.. i tried to get up next to it on the road but it pulled away with no effort at all . (like i was standing still  )
> One of the benifits of living in San Diego, CA is that you get to see a lot of different nissans from across the boarder (mexico)
> 
> ... i want an SR20VET ... *


I have seen an X-trail in Tucson as well. I think the ones in Mexico are QR25 powered though. I know they don't have the SR20VET, i'm pretty sure those are limited to Japan.


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes they are powered by the QR25DE, i saw it on Nissan of Mexico web site. I also thought they would be powered by the sr20vet


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

the sr20vet is limited to japan only. not sure if it also available in europe too. most of the powerful stuff stays overseas. i never even knew there was a mitsubishi mirage vr-4 until i got my ass kicked by one. only 2000 of those suckers in the US and AWD. im waiting to see a sr20vet swap in a g20 or se-r soon though. i hear some guys talking about it at the se-r convention here in torrance.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Is the QG18DE motor a NEO engine aswell or just a VTC motor?


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

There is a guy with a nissan NX that swapped in a stock sr20ve then turbo'd it. He may be on the sr20forum but not sure. So i guess that counts as a sr20ve-t powered b13 haha.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

shift_of_legend said:


> Is the QG18DE motor a NEO engine aswell or just a VTC motor?


no the QG18 is not a neo engine. VTC is Variable Timing Control (or CVTC, Continuous Variable Timing Control)...and is meant to improve fuel economy, not power. search the terms VTC and CVTC, you'll learn alot.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Jasper said:


> no the QG18 is not a neo engine. VTC is Variable Timing Control (or CVTC, Continuous Variable Timing Control)...and is meant to improve fuel economy, not power. search the terms VTC and CVTC, you'll learn alot.


Actually, the QG18DE _is_ a NEO engine. What you mean is it doesn't have Nissan VVL.

NEO and NEO VVL are not the same thing. NEO is just a marketing tag Nissan started using in Japan and Europe in 1997 when they started taking emissions regulations seriously (all this basically means that there are weird design bits that make little sense and the engines burn a lot leaner than Nissan's older engines). Almost all of Nissan's new engines have the NEO tag on them in Japan (and if you're wondering, yes, these design elements do carry over to the engines sold in cars in the US). NEO VVL is the cam profile switching system that you guys are interested in.


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

http://history.nissan.co.jp/X-TRAIL/T30/0210/MECHA/index.html japan only


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Old news, that... it's the only place to get that engine.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

theres a guy on sr20 forums who is curently building an sr20ve-t Damn nice search it and see.....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

www.gonzonx.com

that guy has had a near genuine VET for a long time.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn motor is B E A utiful


----------



## Zach200 (Jul 26, 2003)

This is prob. an often asked question but can SR20VE cams be swapped into the SR20DE and would it yeild any power gains, and i take it a head swap is out of the question or else everyone would do it?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

www.nissanperformancemag.com

It's one of their mini projects. You can run a VE with all the same fittings and even the same computer box... you just need extra wiring and RPM activated solenoids for the cam changeover.


----------



## all motor (Apr 27, 2004)

Neo VVL is a Triple stage V-tec system. One of the best V-tec systems around!


----------



## tenorman (Dec 3, 2008)

*Nissan Cefiro with Neo Engine*



jdmconnections said:


> hey guys,
> now i really don't mean to ask absolutely dumb questions but i looked all over the net and this forum and i can't find a place that talks about all the Neo motors. so my question is, what is the colors (valve cover) of each, different Neo motor?
> 
> i know that the blacktop is the SR20VE, and that there's a bluetop and a redtop. and also, how to tell the difference between the SR16VE and the SR16VE-N1?
> ...


I have a Nissan Cefiro with Neo engine and a fault light has come on on the dash. The local garage I go to has found out it is the 'variable valve timing switch" that is faulty. Only the local Nissan dealer can fix this!!!! Has anyone had this problem? Is the repair an expensive exercise? I understand the computer has to be reset after the repair so not a job for the 'backyard' man like me I don't think


----------



## tenorman (Dec 3, 2008)

Is there no one who knows anything about Neo faults with Variable Timing Switches?
I don't think many of these motors were produced so maybe I am the only one with this problem. Was suggested I take it for a 'flatout' run and it may come right. It is apparently telling me there is a 'timing' fault, but does that matter?


----------



## tenorman (Dec 3, 2008)

Well this thread is either 'dead' or no one has Neo motors anymore. Anyway I have had the fault fixed now by the local Nissan Dealer. It was one of the two 'sensor' switches ($183NZ) that was faulty. Replaced and the fault light went out. The machanic said they were a "pain in the arse" so doesn't say much for Neo engines. maybe I should drop it before another fault appears. These computerized cars are just not for the home handy man. My local garage, who also ran their computer over it ($135NZ) couldn't fix it and sent me to the dealer. This was a lesson I have now learn't, if a fault like this occures take it to the Dealer and save money.


----------

